# what's the right way shooting upright/downright angle shots?



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Gravity take into equision...... Is there a website or information help shooter overcome this? thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/angle-shooting.php

Here it is.

xdeano


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks xdeano, for the link.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I made a chart that calculates the horizontal distance from actual distance and angle. PM your email address and I'll send it to you if you are interested.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I use a Mildot Master, this thing is not only good for figuring range, but it also:


> can measure the angle of a shot (up to 60 degrees above or below the horizontal), and can be used to correct for the effects of uphill/downhill shooting.


http://www.mildot.com/

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep, that is a handy little tool. it's pretty cheap also.

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

newtexas2006 said:


> Gravity take into equision...... Is there a website or information help shooter overcome this? thanks


Naaahhhh, you just aim lower.... :wink:

You have two main options. I've used this one and it does work, works even better if you have a buddy do it for you while'st in'est positon'est.

http://triadtactical.com/page/146t7/Online_Shopping.html

This one attaches right to your rifle.

http://triadtactical.com/page/146t7/Online_Shopping.html (nightforce also makes one...)

For the most part your angle has to be pretty steep and the range has to be out there a ways before it really starts messing with things. Mountainous terrain, ubran terrain...ect depends on your AO.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a laser ranger finder that computes the corrected yardage for the angle. Pretty neat tool, but no subsitute for practice in the field then filing the results in one's shoulder mounted computer.

I missed a coyote last week at 310 yards when I didn't allow enough for the downhill angle. Thought I had it right but needed maybe 2" lower hold. Put it right over his shoulders.


----------

